# Bsnl evdo coverage in gurgaon



## guru_da_preet (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi,

I' ve been thinking of getting the BSNL EVDO card with the unlimited plan for rs.750 but I'm not sure if I'll get a good signal.

Anybody know if the signal is any good in the sector-22,23,21 area's of Gurgaon


----------



## saifi2649 (Dec 27, 2012)

i have used EVDO in sec 15 its working fine and sec 5 manesar, working awesome in manesar getting around 2 mbps and around 1 mbps in sec 15 gurgaon. sorry for my english


----------



## funky_ace (Feb 4, 2013)

saifi2649 said:


> i have used EVDO in sec 15 its working fine and sec 5 manesar, working awesome in manesar getting around 2 mbps and around 1 mbps in sec 15 gurgaon. sorry for my english



Can you post some speed test results? If possible then post some from different times of day just so we can get an idea about overall speed like during peak hours and night time.


----------

